# Fondant Cake I made



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey everyone, this is my first real fondant cake that I made to give away to someone.. I donated it to my local church for a fundraiser that they were having. I have really taken a liking to working with fondant and find that its quite easy and comes naturally, I have 3 cakes on request and it seems like I will be getting more :lips:

Please let me know what you think, the budget for this cake was $0 so please keep that in mind too!

Thanks!


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Congratulations! Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Very pretty!


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks everyone! I will continue to post up the cakes as I make them through my progress. sad thing is that I don't have a sweet tooth so this is my first time baking in my life hahaha!!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I wish I didn't have a sweet tooth! And I don't even like to bake!!! I can't imagine what would happen if I did.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

really beautiful.


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Shroom, it really means a lot coming from you.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

That's nice of you to to share, but if you post them in the galleries everyone can see them.


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Risque,

I actually noticed that after I had posted this thread. You really do make some absolutely gorgeous cakes. I would love to talk with you sometime for some tips and pointers in cake making, I think I have found a new passion 

I will definitely post up some of my works in the galleries,
Colin


----------

